# Looking for a trainer to write me a training plan



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have an almost 3 yr old Czech lineage GSD, male, neutered at 2 yrs old. (He's my 4th GSD, the first 3 were easy.) He knows a large number of commands, he's great with our immediate family, no aggression, no resource guarding, doesn't rush doors, can make new attachments, all that is good. What's bad is that he listens only when there's something in it for him, a treat, a ball, etc. He does things behind our back like checking the trash can, etc. You all know what I'm talking about. He has behaviors that need to be stopped - going ballistic when someone comes to the door/way overprotective of house and won't stop going crazy when I tell him to, when he sees other dogs goes nuts, we can't let people in the house unless he's crated, etc. And that lackadaisical approach to listening only when he feels like it.

I've seen him with a trainer, and you'd think he was a new dog. Ignores other dogs 6 inches away from him, obeys perfectly. I know I'm the problem and that's what I need to fix. BTW I stopped giving him too much affection a long time ago, I want to cuddle him, but I don't. When I pet him, I tell him to go lay down before he wants to. Etc.

I'm looking for someone who trains full time who would be willing to make me a training plan for a month for a fee, then revise it as needed going forward. I need a daily plan to follow. As in: "This month you will work on these # of skills," then give me a daily calendar with instructions for each day. For example "_Watch Me_ every MWF, 100 reps, for 10 minutes, twice each day, treats or no treats, at home or away from home." That's a rough idea. 

If I have any takers I'll fill in all the details of what who how why when. I have access to Tyler Muto's and Robert Cabrals paid content, I watch Larry Krohn a lot, I know how to accomplish these things, I have ADD and I just need a systematic approach to teach him to respect me. To straighten out our relationship.

We're locked down anyway, so I want to take this opportunity to start the work of getting him in complete control. Anyone interested let me know and let me know how much it will cost. Who knows, maybe you could built a model off this and market it to another hapless soul like me! Thanks.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Who advised you to limit affection? That’s a part of bonding.


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Fodder said:


> Who advised you to limit affection? That’s a part of bonding.


We are very bonded. I even had a trainer tell me that he's very attached to us. Larry Krohn says to quit the over affection with working dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I recommended several trainers to you previously. Did you contact Joeri or Amanda?


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I recommended several trainers to you previously. Did you contact Joeri or Amanda?


I'm sorry I have no recollection of that conversation. I'm in Pittsburgh and haven't had success finding anyone I really want to work with. I've tried.

EDIT: And even if I had one, I'd still want something like what I described above.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Joeri Veth.


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Joeri Veth.


I looked back and it wasn't me, and I'm painfully sorry that it wasn't. Oh my gosh, I don't know how I never came across them, they're only 35 minutes from my house! I've searched online many times for facilities around me, posted 2 years ago that I was looking for a trainer in the Pittsburgh area and barely got any replies. Well better late than never, I'm so happy our paths met! Thanks for the referral I'll be contacting them tomorrow.


----------

